# Car ride with tortoise???



## sulcata101 (Aug 7, 2013)

I was wondering if a car ride would stress our my tortoise. I'm at my dads house about 4 days out of the week, which is where Cheerio my tortoise stays most of the time, but when I go to my moms which is about a twenty minute drive, I sometimes want to bring Cheerio with me. I've done it at least five times back and forth, but I'm keeping him more at my dads because he might stress, and of the big yard. He doesn't seem to get that stressed, or at least from my point of view, but sometimes he does poop. I was also wondering if he would just get use to it?


----------



## wellington (Aug 7, 2013)

I have no personal experience with my own torts in a car except when I picked up my Russian. I was also a Box turtle taxi a couple times. Four hour ride and they seemed just fine. As for the pooping, I hear around the forum, that is an automatic thing when a tortoise takes a car ride. I personally wouldn't worry about it. There are members that take their tortoises to lots of places to educate people on tortoise care, etc.


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 7, 2013)

Awesome, thanks  I also had another question, I wondering if I can take Cheerio camping.


----------



## Jd3 (Aug 7, 2013)

sulcata101 said:


> Awesome, thanks  I also had another question, I wondering if I can take Cheerio camping.



I wouldn't. Way too many variables. Recipe for disaster.


----------



## wellington (Aug 7, 2013)

You will get many different answers to that question. More then the first. A member just a few days ago posted pics of their tort on a camping trip? With the family. Had his own tent too. The first year I had my leopard, I took him to my parents up in Michigan when we would go there for weekends. Hmm, forgot about those car rides. Anyway, my leopard has never been sick, never seems stressed and is not shy or withdrawn. Didn't seem to bother him at all and he was a hatchling. I did bring his enclosure that I used at the time, so made everything seem normal to him. Now, I did have electric for his lights and heat. So, if your doing rustic camping, I don't know. Sissy camping . With electric, then it would be much easier to keep things normal for him.


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll definitely think about camping with him. Thanks of the advice


----------



## Tom (Aug 7, 2013)

They will get stressed over the car rides, but they will also get used to it in time. I would not take the tortoise camping.


----------



## Jd3 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tom said:


> They will get stressed over the car rides, but they will also get used to it in time. I would not take the tortoise camping.



Agreed. 

Securing your animal while camping is a lot harder than at home. Strange People, pets, aNd wild animals in combination with less enclosure options are asking for trouble.


----------



## Lancecham (Aug 7, 2013)

Also, it will be harder to control the necessary temperatures.


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok no camping them. But I might take him for a field trip just for the day


----------



## DawnH (Aug 8, 2013)

I was wondering this as well. I mean, I am not going to look for a tortoise purse to carry our little guy/gal in but I was wondering if the exposure to things such as this (car ride) would have him/her use to it more. Instead of just lounging in an enclosure all day.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 8, 2013)

When I take my tortoises in the car I keep them in a plastic tub full of hay. They burrow into the hay and stay settled during the whole car ride. 
I have yet to experience any poop horror stories but maybe that's cuz they are still small.

Sent from my VS840 4G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Laura (Aug 8, 2013)

out of necessity back and forth in a car is fine.. no camping and no field trips.. 
my opinion...


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: RE: Car ride with tortoise???*



Laura said:


> out of necessity back and forth in a car is fine.. no camping and no field trips..
> my opinion...



I agree.. Right now the only trips my torts have had were for educational presentations. And their initial journey home 


Sent from my VS840 4G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok, no camping and no field trips. :3


----------

